# political correctness is not found at eurobasket



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

This was found on the front of the Chinese section:

With 1.3 billion people and more average innate athleticism than Caucasians to offset their disadvantage in average height, eventually China will produce more good players than Europe. So China may produce players like Yi and Mo once a year, or perhaps even more often, now that they don't just choose players based on their outside shooting ability. 


Now that China realizes that it can succeed in basketball internationally, and is beginning to play the more physical game that is played elsewhere, it will soon begin to produce outstanding guards. I believe that China will eventually produced better guards than big men -- guards who can shoot the open three-pointer, athletically slash to the basket, be premier passers and know when to do each. But because guards require the greatest amount of learned skills, it will take China longer to develop great guards than great big men.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't mistake political correctness and critism of an article for just being factually incorrect.

I would say that "political correctness" is the bad idea of hiding unpleasent truths.

However, one need not worry about political correctness here because the "truths" this article is talking about about blatantly ridiculous.

I don't know of anything that says Asians are innately more athletic than Caucasians. Nor are they innately shorter. There may be some innate differences, but at present and for the forseeable future, they're dwarfed by the *environmental* differences.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree with you Mike.

This article is very ridiculous.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

is Jimmy "the Greek" still alive


----------

